

Ask HN: Please Review My Project (The Social Cooker) - TheSocialCooker

Hi All,<p>I haven't posted on here before, but I read the site regularly.<p>I have had the idea of The Social Cooker in my mind for a while and decided to execute on it.<p>The idea is to create a site where everyday people who cook, can share meal ideas; like a facebook for food, and I'd really love your feedback.<p>I launched a beta version at:<p>http://www.thesocialcooker.com/<p>There are two use cases:<p>1. Select or type in the ingredients you have at home, then choose from a selection of recipes based on the ingredients you chose. Then you could edit the recipe to add your own touch or keep as is. Finally, you can post the recipe on homepage and get feedback on what other users think of it before you start cooking. When you make the dish, you can proudly post a pic of the final product and socialize with others on tips, how it went, and just get social.<p>Or<p>2. For someone wanting to be more creative, they can skip the first 2 steps and post their own recipes from scratch to the homepage and get automatic feedback from other Social Cookers and critics and once you take into account your peers' advises, start cooking and post the end product.<p>Taking the train home on a workday, the one thing that's on the minds of almost everyone is "what am i going to cook for dinner as soon as i get home." With The Social Cooker, you can log on, and get your meal planned and not have to stop at the store to get ingredients that untailored recipes demand…I mean c'mon who has vanilla extract or Peruvian almonds ready at their fingertips?!<p>I'd like the good people of HN to weigh in on the idea and provide some feedback to improve the idea.<p>Abdul.
======
bonchibuji
The idea looks good, but I am afraid people have tried to execute this
earlier. I personally like Bakespace.com, and I am sure there'll be other
players also.

My two cents.

But, you can always take away their market share by having innovative ideas.
One I can think of is along the lines of
<http://www.whatthefuckshouldimakefordinner.com/> If you can integrate this in
a way so that it recommends what to make for dinner based on what your friends
cook, it might be interesting. Like Paul is making an 'Indian Beef Curry' and
Angela is cooking 'Butternut Squash Penne', so why don't you try one of these?

Also, you can try tying up with same day grocery delivery services like
Instacart so that one can choose the plan for dinner while in office and order
the ingredients so that it'll be there at home once they get back.

~~~
TheSocialCooker
great feedback, the recommendations part can be part of the social network,
with top contributors (head chef, sour-chef) based on your activity on the
site.

Good idea on the groceries too! will take those into consideration. Thanks.

